# Ultrasonic fogger



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2007)

A few people asked about my ultrasonic fogger/timer set up and I finally got some photos. Remarkably I had a difficult time capturing the fog but trust me when the wind blows and the fogger is working there's about a 10'x10'x2' cloud. :rollhappy:


----------



## jay (Oct 12, 2007)

NYEric, 

Thanks for posting photos of your setup. I just got my fogger today, a much smaller one, and plan on setting up tomorrow. I don't have as large of an area so I have a single. 

Playing around with it today I can see it is really going to make a difference. I will post a picture when I get it all set up. 


Thanks again

Jay


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2007)

Hm, interesting. Where'd you get that timer, Eric?


----------



## T. migratoris (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm missing something. Where's the fogger itself? What's the water source?


----------



## jay (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a tray of water underneath a wire rack for mine. The tray was the humidity tray. The fog does increase the humidity rather quickly. I need to get a timer to try to even it out.


jay


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2007)

Does the fogger work on the whole area to raise the humidity, or just the local area?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2007)

The fogger and timer were bought off eBay. The fog generating unit is in the tray under the pleuros. it has 10 heads as opposed to the little single units, I hope that will keep it working longer than the single head units which corrode off the ceramic protection after a while. Set for 15 minutes running every 3 hours it goes through about a gallon a day so I pour in tap water [set out earlier to evap off the chlorine] to make up the loss. I set the timer starting at 11:45, 3:00, 6:00... to get the delay periods in. When the wind is blowing the fog rises out of the tray and covers at least the next tray over. I primarily use it to keep the pleuro's cool and the water displaced by the vibrations keeps some lepanthes moist.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought one off of e-bay as well for future use in the "orchid spa" I am planning. Tell me more about the timer, please.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 14, 2007)

I really really need to set up something like this.

About how long is the expected life of a single head unit? I think I have one of those lying about somewhere (together with the MistKing - all those "rainy day" projects....).


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

You can get 2-3 years out of them by cleaning the corrosion off w/ acid [white vinegar]. The timer is a digial unit which allows 8 settings; so 3,6,9,12,3,6,9,11:45. I'll try to dig up any paperwork.


----------

